# standing too far/close to the ball at address...



## slugger (May 27, 2009)

I hit a couple of shots off the heel of my driver the last couple of rounds and this got me thinking i really need to get my set up sorted, especially with the driver and 3 wood.

can standing too close or too far from the ball cause hooks and slices?

is there any set routine that you can use to make sure you are the correct distance from the ball at adress, especially for the clubs with longer shafts where it becomes easier to get it wrong.


----------



## The23rdman (May 27, 2009)

Basically your arms should be hanging comfortably down from your shoulders. There should be no reaching out or holding them in too tight. If anything a little further away with driver is favourable. Can you post a picture or video of your set-up?


----------



## slugger (May 27, 2009)

i'll try and get one with the driver over the next few days. 

since i posted my swing up here and worked on my arm position and height i've improved a lot, but sometimes i still hit a driver where the ball comes left of the heel of the club.


----------



## haplesshacker (May 27, 2009)

my pro was using this 'set up' for trying to erradiacate my hook. Well, one of many.

He suggested that I should be closer to the ball on set up. Because I was too far awy from the ball it was causing a flat swing plane which was one of the many things causing my hook.


----------



## Adrena1in (May 27, 2009)

Sometimes I used to stand a bit too close to the ball, and in making sure the clubhead hit the ball I would come out to in, which caused a lot of slices.


----------



## golf_bug (May 27, 2009)

Take a sharpie (or some lipstick!) to the driving range and draw a splodge on the back of the ball, then hit it. The splodge will leave a mark on teh face of the club showing where you have hit it.
I tried this on the weeked and found I was hitting shots right next to the hosel, despite setting up with the ball in the of the club head. In summary - I am standing too close!


----------



## Redwood (May 27, 2009)

Exactly the same as Tim, and the same as Hapless, but also opposite if you see what I mean.

If I stand too close to the ball with the Driver I tend to slice, as I'm probably coming over the top, whereas if I give myself plenty or room I can hit it a lot straighter.  

Has helped me drivig no end in the last few rounds.


----------



## RGDave (May 27, 2009)

I get a little close to the ball, especially with my driver.

It's not good. Not only will the ball come out the heel, your swing will adapt and lead to problems.

I must remember to shuffle back a few cm's.....


----------



## viscount17 (May 27, 2009)

stand too far and I tend to flatten the swing for a hook

stand too close and I get a balloon shot

I've done the marking trick, lots of impacts in the area of the hosel or right on the top edge. for me the solution at the moment seems to be to tee the ball further forward and set up with the ball further toward the toe of the club.


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2009)

stand too far and I tend to flatten the swing for a hook
		
Click to expand...

I hit a massive pull on one drive at Whittington Heath last week. I knew the moment I hit it what had caused it, and like above it was standing too far away from the ball and having to flatten my swing to get back on track.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 28, 2009)

is there any set routine that you can use to make sure you are the correct distance from the ball at adress, especially for the clubs with longer shafts where it becomes easier to get it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Although I was told it's a waste of time by a pro last year, whenever I pick up a club, especially after a long layoff, I put the clubhead behind the ball, then loosely rest it against my left thigh ( I'm righthanded ) so the grip rests against my pocket.

Then if I take my proper grip and stance, I find I'm pretty much the right distance from the ball.

Obviously you can play about with this to find the best position for yourself, but I find it takes the guesswork out of my setup.


----------



## slugger (May 29, 2009)

i went to the range last night and played about with different distances from the ball at tee up... i now know that if i address the ball and then drop the shaft of my club down that the end of the shaft sits directly in line with the inside centre of my right knee. Long and straight every time once i had figured that out.


----------



## RGDave (May 29, 2009)

...pro last year, whenever I pick up a club, especially after a long layoff, I put the clubhead behind the ball, then loosely rest it against my left thigh ( I'm righthanded ) so the grip rests against my pocket.
		
Click to expand...

I used this technique solidly for months on end many years ago. I would stand with my feet together, rest the club on my left thigh to check, then move my feet apart to normal stance width. Never let me down badly i.i.r.c.

Yesterday, I remembered to shuffle back a few cm's with my driver, feeling like I was addressing the ball off the toe of my driver. After hitting the shots, I checked to see where the mark was.....pretty damn close to dead centre.

Managed to hit my first dead straight drive for ages as well.....265 yarder down a par 5. For me, that's a good hit.

Better than the 220 weak fade I normally accept on this hole.


----------



## JustOne (May 29, 2009)

I like to see a position where the arms hang down comfortably but not pointing straight down at the 6 o'clock position... more like 5 o'clock. This gives you space for the club to come through without jamming yourself in too tight.
If your hands are straight down (too close to your body) then there is nowhere for the swing to go and there is a tendancy to hit off the heel and/or shank if you try to come from the inside. It'll probably make you throw the club from the top (out-to-in) just to create some space...not good.

Hope this helps...


----------



## RGDave (May 29, 2009)

If your hands are straight down (too close to your body) then there is nowhere for the swing to go and there is a tendancy to hit off the heel and/or shank if you try to come from the inside. It'll probably make you throw the club from the top (out-to-in) just to create some space...not good.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. Clearly the ball won't fly well if it's coming out of the toe area, but in general (for me) a tiny bit further away from the ball is safer and not to "plumb-bob" down with the arms.

Here's Tiger






There is always the same distance gap (it seems to me) between the end of his club and thigh-line. He even talks about it in his book, I think he uses the expression "measured off".

I see a lot of potentially good players either "plumb-bob" straight down (as you say, 6 0'clock) or pushed way out front....


----------



## vig (May 29, 2009)

My pro told me to leave a fist + thumb between butt and body


----------



## nomadpaul (May 29, 2009)

My pro told me to leave a fist + thumb between butt and body
		
Click to expand...

Vig , were you top and tailing at this point ? lol


----------



## vig (May 31, 2009)

My pro told me to leave a fist + thumb between butt and body
		
Click to expand...

Vig , were you top and tailing at this point ? lol  

Click to expand...

   

I really will have to proof read my posts before replying.
Far too many double entendre's


----------



## Diamond (Aug 1, 2020)

I totally lost the plot this week and tried standing a little further away from the ball. Gained about 10 yards with my 9 iron but more importantly a cleaner shot.  then Lined my hybrid up with toe end and again better contact. Finally driver I just positioned it more central and near the toe and it still sliced but I think I can work With it. Ran out of range balls and play in a comp today so wish me luck!


----------



## hovis (Aug 10, 2020)

golf_bug said:



			Take a sharpie (or some lipstick!) to the driving range and draw a splodge on the back of the ball, then hit it. The splodge will leave a mark on teh face of the club showing where you have hit it.
I tried this on the weeked and found I was hitting shots right next to the hosel, despite setting up with the ball in the of the club head. In summary - I am standing too close!
		
Click to expand...

There could be multiple reasons for hitting the ball close to the hosel.  Standing too close isn't usually the most common.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 10, 2020)

slugger said:



			I hit a couple of shots off the heel of my driver the last couple of rounds and this got me thinking i really need to get my set up sorted, especially with the driver and 3 wood.

can standing too close or too far from the ball cause hooks and slices?

is there any set routine that you can use to make sure you are the correct distance from the ball at adress, especially for the clubs with longer shafts where it becomes easier to get it wrong.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2020)

Man, this was a hefty 11-year bump.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Man, this was a hefty 11-year bump. 

Click to expand...

It would be interesting to know if the OP ever worked it out 😀


----------

